# AMR interview



## aaron911 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey everybody I have my first interview for a EMT position at AMR on march 1st. I am fresh out of school with no experience, however I come from a well respected EMT academy in my area. I am pretty nervous because I really want this job. Can anybody with experience give me a few pointers or even tell me what to expect? 

I showed up at my local divisions office the other day with an application and resume, they took copies of all of my cards and sat me down for the written  test, I took it and the gal graded it on the spot. She then informed me that I passed and she would send my file to HR. I Left and then about an hour later they called and scheduled me the interview. Hoping that's a good start!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah that's a real good start. I passed the test and they turned my info into HR the beginning of janurary and still haven't recieved a phone call. I've called them and all they say is "please be patient. The process could take several weeks to several months". Use the search option and search for interview. A mod named Chimpy (I believe that's the right mod) made a post of what to expect. Good luck


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 19, 2011)

aaron911 said:


> Hey everybody I have my first interview for a EMT position at AMR on march 1st. I am fresh out of school with no experience, however I come from a well respected EMT academy in my area. I am pretty nervous because I really want this job. Can anybody with experience give me a few pointers or even tell me what to expect?
> 
> I showed up at my local divisions office the other day with an application and resume, they took copies of all of my cards and sat me down for the written  test, I took it and the gal graded it on the spot. She then informed me that I passed and she would send my file to HR. I Left and then about an hour later they called and scheduled me the interview. Hoping that's a good start!



What division did you apply for? RivCo AMR is pretty full but my division has hired quite a few PT EMT's.


----------



## aaron911 (Feb 19, 2011)

Applied for rancho division.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 20, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> What division did you apply for? RivCo AMR is pretty full but my division has hired quite a few PT EMT's.



Any idea when they'll be testing for PT medics in either RivCo or San Berdo?


----------



## aaron911 (Feb 20, 2011)

terrible one said:


> Any idea when they'll be testing for PT medics in either RivCo or San Berdo?



Based on my little experience, hand in your application and resume in a suit and you could take the test!


----------



## terrible one (Feb 21, 2011)

I've already tested and interviewed back in November, but I couldn't do part time because I needed the money for school so I stayed at my current job. I'll probably re-apply in the summer when I'm ready for part time.


----------



## huskyguy (Mar 2, 2011)

aaron911 said:


> Based on my little experience, hand in your application and resume in a suit and you could take the test!



HAHAHA funny thing. when I applied 2 years ago I showed up to turn in my app on a harley in dress slacks, dress shirt n tie and COWBOY BOOTS!! and did the same for my interview... just thought I'd share.B)


----------

